# How much are you gettin on your jetta 2.5L



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

How many miles are you getting per tank, i'm averaging 300 before the light comes on, so when the gas lights on i heard that means you have 30 miles left so thats 330 a tank, i have 50k miles on the car, i'm driving 60% highway. Shouldn't i be getting more then 330 a tank? How many miles are you guys gettin on your jetta's?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Any mods? Big wide tires? I used to get 400+ miles when i had stock 195 tires and just had a intake and catback. and i get 330-380 with 235 wide tires and more mods.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought the car with 49k on it, no mods, i just put in a K&N drop in filter besides that nothing else, I am riding on stock 205/55/16 with 16" biolines. I should be getting at least 350, any ideas what could be giving me bad mileage.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you checked your tire pressure lately?

There is also the fact the most gas places switch out fuels come winter time and thus you get slightly chittier gas mileage. Not sure when they switch back to "summer" gas. I am getting right around 350 now.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah tire pressure is good too, checked it 3 times in 2 weeks...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i get about 380 when the light comes on.

and i have 225s tires.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i get about 380 when the light comes on.
> 
> and i have 225s tires.


wow i get 300 on a 2.5 07 jetta. 58,000 only mod is nuespeed intake. i got around the same when i bought it. nothing has changed. hmmmm i do how ever keep my foot in it. plus alot of stop and go driving.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

thygreyt is running Unitronic stage 2 software, Unitronic software increases MPGs, i guess i'll have to wait till i get my Stage 1+ Software, but still, its bothering me that i'm getting only 300 before the light comes on :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dunno..!

when i got the car it gave me consistent 21 mpgs... with mods and time learning the car, it now gives me about 28 mpgs...which is a GREAT improvement.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

inspectahpete023 said:


> thygreyt is running Unitronic stage 2 software, Unitronic software increases MPGs, i guess i'll have to wait till i get my Stage 1+ Software, but still, its bothering me that i'm getting only 300 before the light comes on :banghead:


your not alone. lol i get 300 by a 1/4 tank ive never waited till the light came on. my wife tells me she has. 
buy im usually around 280 to 290 when just about empty before light. so i figure around 300. does anyone actually know how big the tank is. I have been meaning to look in my manual for the answer.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

if you get 300 and a 1/4 tank left your getting at least 350 a tank. Our jetta 2.5L tanks are 14.5 gallons


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they actually 15.5


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

hmmm maybe. like i said personally i hope to never find out the exact mileage im getting a tank.

that sucks if its the case of 350. it means im like 22 1/2 miles a gallon.


----------



## Trench (Nov 20, 2008)

i have an 06 jetta completely stock with 85k miles and do about 90% city driving (dallas tx) and I usually get about 27-30mpg using the numbers on the gas pump to figure my MPG and not the display.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3082734-What-kind-of-gas-mileage-you-re-getting


----------



## kikikuku (Jul 27, 2010)

inspectahpete023 said:


> I bought the car with 49k on it, no mods, i just put in a K&N drop in filter besides that nothing else, I am riding on stock 205/55/16 with 16" biolines. I should be getting at least 350, any ideas what could be giving me bad mileage.


same here ...87 gas . s~ 360-370


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

You guys are all pretty lucky. Here in Brooklyn, NY I'm maybe getting 300 a tank on a lucky week but my commute is all city with the ocassional trip out to Long Island which probably improves my total MPG :banghead: I think I'm gonna switch tunes though because something isn't running right on my car


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

every where i check said that our jetta is 14.5 g, where did you get your info from, cause if its 15.5 g that means i'm getting 21mpg and thats 65% Highway and 35%regular driving


My car has 51k on it, should I change the fuel filter, I bought the car with 49k on it so i dunno if the previous owner already changed it or not, any other ideas that could bring my MPGs up?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

then i guess its 14.5


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

with a stage 2 C2 turbo kit I'm averaging about 25 mpg with variable driving...


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I've calculated every gallon of gas that has entered my '08 Rabbit, and the best MPG's I got were 29.XX. I average 24.XXMPG and all that is modified right now is a K&N air filter.


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

darkk said:


> with a stage 2 C2 turbo kit I'm averaging about 25 mpg with variable driving...


 how do you like the c2 turbo kit, have you run any 1/4's yet, if you did what are your times


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I get about 300 until its at 1/4 tank, usually about 320-330 the light comes on. I have an 07 5spd Unitronic Stg1 and a Carbonio intake running 93oct. Gas milage completely stock on 87 was about the same. I do mostly city driving, but occasionally I have to take a trip to my mountain house (100mi each way, 90% on one major highway), Ive manage about 350 till the light doing that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just fueled. i got 24.35 mpgs. 

 all time low


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

inspectahpete023 said:


> how do you like the c2 turbo kit, have you run any 1/4's yet, if you did what are your times


 The C2 turbo kit is an eye opener for sure. I had the 93 programming first and really really liked it, now with the turbo kit the car is straight awesome. You would not believe the difference in power. The gas mileage is around 25 mpg. I drive average some times and I have my foot right in it at other times. I think the cost for the stg2 kit is reasonable at $4499. The parts are of good quality and the fit is good. You may or may not be able to assemble a kit close or cheaper, but not enough for the hassle of doing it unless you are experienced at this type of engine modification. the power is very comparable to an 08+ TSI motor with stg 2+ apr,catless exhaust,intake,etc. All the way to around 145mph. Both cars have their respective better rpm ranges of power, but over all, they are virtually the same....GO FOR IT!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Driving about 50mph I've gotten over 400 to a tank before with a tail wind behind me the whole way up to Michigan. It was a good good day. I typically average about 350 a tank when the light comes on running 93. VERY spirited driving and daily full throttle pulls from first to top of third. about 50/50 highway city. 

The best I've ever done was over 400 miles to a single tank but this was a straight shot up to Michigan on a highway 99% of the time at about 50mph. This was also when my K&N was brand new and running liquimoly 0w40, on the stock bridgestones in 205/55/16 with about 15k miles on the car. 

The biggest difference I noticed was at about 30k when I had not cleaned my K&N at all. I got about 30 more miles per tank after cleaning it.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

~340 when my light comes on with mostly highway driving.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Although I recently sold my Rabbit I'd average 340-360. Before I did all mods I was averaging closer to 300. Low rolling resistance tires (195-205 width) and free-flow exhaust will net you the most gains. A chip helps too but just a little in my experience.


----------



## jldude (Dec 16, 2009)

Just drove from Mississippi to Idaho and I averaged a little under 400 miles, with 225/40/18s and Tiptronic.

I've maxed it at about 32mpg, but usually 26-29mpg daily driving, I feel ya though, it SHOULD stay around 30 huh? If only VW didn't feel the need to fatten up the "compact" to a midsize........


----------

